# Kamagong!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay I get my kamagong from www.kriscutlery.com.

Where does everyone else get their Kamagong knives, sticks, garrotes, etc?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2008)

Kamagong is expensive! I haven't bought any new hardwood in a while.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 1, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Kamagong is expensive! I haven't bought any new hardwood in a while.


 
Yes it is expensive but alot of fun to work with.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2008)

Actually, you just made them a sale! You reminded me that my son, who made lakan this summer, needs his own pair of hardwood sticks for when he goes to college next year and people ask him if he really expects to be able to use those lightweight rattan sticks in a fight. Everyone needs a "this is the real thing" pair of sticks to make things clear!

Eh, I got myself a hardwood garrotte too (they say kamagong, but as it's hard to get I always wonder if they substitute something for it).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 1, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Actually, you just made them a sale! You reminded me that my son, who made lakan this summer, needs his own pair of hardwood sticks for when he goes to college next year and people ask him if he really expects to be able to use those lightweight rattan sticks in a fight. Everyone needs a "this is the real thing" pair of sticks to make things clear!
> 
> Eh, I got myself a hardwood garrotte too (they say kamagong, but as it's hard to get I always wonder if they substitute something for it).


 
Hey Cecil will be happy then over there!  I always appreciate his eye for customer service and willingness to modify things for what I need.


----------



## tellner (Jan 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's still legal to import bahi wood? I've found a couple sticks lying around in the basement that we haven't used in years.


----------

